# Vectorworks for Autocad user question



## Jackalope (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi all,

This a great forum, where else can you pick so many brains... and for free

In Autocad I utilze a tool called object snap tracking which allows me to start an object by referencing a point, drag my insertion point a set distance from the point or cross reference yet another point before actually committing to creating the object. (convoluted).
Is there a similar tool in VW2010?


----------



## ajb (Jan 6, 2010)

Just to hopefully clarify, you are talking about the object snap tracking that's been in AutoCAD forever(ish), and not the dynamic input stuff that appeared in '06 or '09 or whenever that got put in? I've not touched VW since 8.5 or so, but at least back then you could tab to the input boxes and use values there to constrain angle, length, xpos, and/or ypos, (sorta like how AutoCAD's dynamics work) if that helps. Otherwise I think you just have to draw a reference line first.


----------



## Jackalope (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, I was talking about the feature that's been around awhile... oh well, I had kinda gotten used to not having to draw reference lines etc. The autocad feature made it much easier to stop line segments even with other objects etc. etc.


----------



## fx120 (Jan 6, 2010)

There is a tool in VW2009 that is similar to OSNAP, although I can't remember what it is called at the moment.


----------

